# P165 for the 501 is here!!!



## DDRio

Changes:
PVR Recorded Events:

-It now lists the number of events recorded.
-Cosmetic change for duration, event previously listed as 1 hr now listed as 01:00
-New buttons added: Manage & Name Sort, Date Sort
-Manage allows you to protect, unprotect & erase various recordings at the same time.
-Name Sort allows you to lists the events in alphabetical order.

Main Menu: DISH Home
(9) Customer Support application
This is the Dish Home Application. It says that I need Dish 500 to access this feature.

I don't notice any changes to the timers menu.


----------



## SParker

Hmmm name sort. I wonder when the 721 will get that.


----------



## John Corn

Nice.....does the logo button on the remote now work?


----------



## DDRio

yes


----------



## DDRio

REC appears with a red font on the PVR menu when an event is being recorded.


----------



## TerryC

Was OTA channel mapping included?


----------



## DDRio

I don't know because I have NY/LA Distants & Superstations and the OTA channel mapping feature doesn't work with that particular locals package.


----------



## Mark Holtz

DDRio: What is your receiver ID? Anyone know, for privacy reasons, which digits have to be changed to XX's for privacy reasons?


----------



## Mark Holtz

Correction: A firmware update was received on my 501 between 4:30-4:35pm. Yes, it's P165, and it includes local channel mapping.

Full report later.


----------



## Steve Mehs

With the 501 do all units get the s/w upgrade at once or is it by serial#s like other E* recievers? Im still showing 154, even after trying a reset (held power button until record light went on). I tried to pull the card first but its in there really tight and I cant get it out.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain

Do you think they will spool out to all of the 501s tonight, to beat the 08/01/02 deadline ? ... oh I hope so ... still not on my 501 yet ... but checking every 5 mins !!!


----------



## andrzejpw

lol, I'm checking too.


----------



## Marcus S

Yeh, if it contains a fix for distinctive ringing caller id...


----------



## DishDude1

Anyone lose recordings when taking the update? (got lots on the HD I haven't gotten a chance to get around to watching)


----------



## DDRio

No, I didn't lose a single recording!!!


----------



## Mark Holtz

No recordings lost. In addition, a "customer service" option is now on the main menu, but is currently not available.


----------



## dmodemd

Does it fix the annoyance of hitting stop while watching something still being recorded? i.e. add a prompt?

I would also really like them to add a feature to multiply select pre-recorded items and when you hit VIEW have it play them sequentially (for dumping to tape).


----------



## Mark Holtz

> _Originally posted by dmodemd _
> *Does it fix the annoyance of hitting stop while watching something still being recorded? i.e. add a prompt?*


Nope.


----------



## DarrellP

Any changes to the Timers screen? Like hitting Info to know what the heck you forgot you were going to record?


----------



## DDRio

There are no changes on the timers screen.


----------



## kstuart

It has two long-requested features:

1) It now asks for confirmation when you use your remote to manually request a
recording be erased. So no more accidental erasures using your remote.

2) The other one would only be found by accident .... if you go into the guide,
and you click on a program that has a timer (ie has a little clock icon), it
will go directly to the TIMERS screen with the timer checked - so you can edit
the timer, by just clicking on "edit".

This means that after creating a timer by clicking on a program in the guide,
you can then edit that timer (eg add time to the end or beginning), by
immediately clicking again on the program in the guide, and then clicking on
"edit".

It looks minor, but can be very helpful.

PS According to rumor, the timer code was rewritten for the update, so you
should no longer see any timers that fail to occur.... in theory.


----------



## Donger

> _Originally posted by andrzejpw _
> *lol, I'm checking too.  *


I'll second that!!


----------



## Donger

> _Originally posted by Marcus S _
> *Yeh, if it contains a fix for distinctive ringing caller id... *


I hope so too. I miss that feature from my old 5000


----------



## andrzejpw

gah! Still not updated! And yes, I turned it off. . .


----------



## Steve Mehs

same here, no upgrade yet


----------



## spartanrob

Still haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## andrzejpw

still nothing. . .


----------



## Dmitriy

Still on 154.


----------



## Marcus S

Dito


----------



## Jacob S

Wow, thats great that they have it to where you can edit it in the guide when you see the clock icon indicating its an event. I remember having to go to the timer screen to edit but this is much simpler.


----------



## johnsmith22

Still waiting, mine always seems to be the last to appear!


----------



## andrzejpw

Haven't recieved it yet. :-/


----------



## Haywood

I've got two 501s, one got the upgrade, the other hasn't yet.


----------



## Jacob S

Doesnt the older units upgrade before the newer ones?


----------



## Haywood

Me too...One of my 501s got the upgrade, one didn't. The one that did receive it I tested for BTB recordings and it passed the test.


----------



## cnsf

Still on 154 in NYC DMA....


----------



## andrzejpw

gah. Still waiting.


----------



## DarrellP

I'll join the still waiting gang.


----------



## Dmitriy

Same here.
Waiting.......


----------



## RAD

Still waiting on my 501 purchased back in 5/01.


----------



## andrzejpw

<yawn> Please happen. . .


----------



## Dmitriy

I just got it!!!


----------



## FrankD1

8/8/02, 12:20am PDT. Just turned off my 501 and TV to go to bed, and saw the LED blinking in the dark room.... I got it!


----------



## Chris Blount

Just got mine this morning also. Seems to work well. I like the channel mapping of the locals and some of the changes to the PVR menu.


----------



## aboz

got it on both 501's.


----------



## spartanrob

Still waiting.......


----------



## EvanS

I got mine last night and it made me run a Switch Check.

funny thing though...in the PTV screen I set it to NAME SORT and it did it fine...except ONE of the wife's GH was not sub-srted in date order.
I also with that it would sort daye in ASCENDING order. This way the oldest shows would be at the top...since I normally watch shows in sequence


----------



## kstuart

Well the descending order is necessary in order to check if the recording came out, and also for events that you are eagerly awaiting.

So, it would be good to have both ascending and descending, in fact that would be more useful than name order - although I can see the value of name order for the 508 and 721 when the lists might get somewhat long to scroll through !


----------



## Marcus S

Got it today...


----------



## Maniacal1

It arrived here today, too.


----------



## EvanS

> _Originally posted by kstuart _
> *Well the descending order is necessary in order to check if the recording came out, and also for events that you are eagerly awaiting.*


I hear ya K...maybe we need a sort ORDER button too?


----------



## Randy_B

We got our upgrade. I like it so far. Sort capability is certainly helpful. Now if we can just get that capability on the timer screen.

Also like the Recording management capability.

The local channel mapping will definitely make it easier for out of town visitors to find a channel by usingthe local TV listing in the paper. My mom never could figure out how to use any of our receivers when sh comes for a visit. At least now she can find something.


----------



## Chris Blount

Is it me or was that warning screen not there before? When I click to erase a show, a pop-up asked if I'm sure. I could swear it wasn't there.


----------



## James_F

I haven't had one for awhile, but one of the things I remember about moving to the Tivo was that you had to OK deleting of shows...


----------



## n0qcu

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Is it me or was that warning screen not there before? When I click to erase a show, a pop-up asked if I'm sure. I could swear it wasn't there. *


That is a new feature. They must've had too many complaints from people accidentally deleting recordings.


----------



## andrzejpw

finally! Got it!


----------



## James_F

Yea, nothing like deleteing a movie you waited months to record and not know when it will be on again.


----------



## Chris Blount

> _Originally posted by n0qcu _
> *
> 
> That is a new feature. They must've had too many complaints from people accidentally deleting recordings. *


That's what I thought. I wonder if we had anything to do with that feature being added. Dish told me that they were reading some of our suggestions to improve the 501.


----------



## hocwww

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> ...
> The local channel mapping will definitely make it easier for out of town visitors to find a channel by usingthe local TV listing in the paper. My mom never could figure out how to use any of our receivers when sh comes for a visit. At least now she can find something.


How do you get to the local channel mapping(LCM) setup?

Does LCM work with over the air or only if you get locals from sat?

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Holtz

> _Originally posted by hocwww _
> *
> 
> How do you get to the local channel mapping(LCM) setup?
> 
> Does LCM work with over the air or only if you get locals from sat?
> 
> Thanks. *


It only works if you are getting locals via Dish.


----------



## DarrellP

Finally! And the cool thing about locals is you only have to put in the number, like 6 no leading zeros like the 6000 OTA. Editing a timer from the EPG is a nice touch as well.

Don't care much for the Dish Home, nothing works yet and I won't even consider $4.95/month for their silly games.


----------



## cnsf

Got P165 last night in the NY DMA!!!! FINALLY!!!!!

Nice new features....if only the timers could show "Names" now and we had the Guide browsing text-blurb.....


----------



## spartanrob

I got it. Finally!


----------



## llunken777

My Dish Home works fine (weather, games & ect) but 4.99 for games is a joke. I do like all the other options that have been added to the pvr and local channels guide. I wish they would fix the recording problem when pressing record on shows that are already in progress. They still won't end recording at the proper time.


----------



## Guest

Anyone know when Zap2It will be up and running on dish home? What about the customer service menu?


----------



## DarrellP

Anyone know what the Zap2It will do for us that the EPG or Search won't?


----------



## JohnL

> _Originally posted by llunken777 _
> *My Dish Home works fine (weather, games & ect) but 4.99 for games is a joke. I do like all the other options that have been added to the pvr and local channels guide. I wish they would fix the recording problem when pressing record on shows that are already in progress. They still won't end recording at the proper time. *


If you press the Browse button it will pull up the program banner with the Program banner on screen press the record button then the program will record till the end of its scheduled time and stop. Remember that you have be on a Favorites list that has the channel listed or the program banner will be incorrect and the after pressing record the program will not stop at the proper time.

John


----------



## JohnL

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Anyone know what the Zap2It will do for us that the EPG or Search won't? *


Zap 2 it will list Movies and TV show reviews as well as theatrical listings after you provide your Zip code this Applet will list the Showing times at your local theaters.

John


----------



## brmann

Maybe someone else picked up on this but I don't remember reading about it. After playing a pvr and you're back in the menu screen, pressing the goback button will take you back into the the show. 

Burt


----------



## fraenhawk

Yeah, was watching the soaps the other day and was fast forwarding past the closing credits and saw a name I was curious about. It was too late though and I was back at the menu and accidentally hit rewind. Next thing I know, my 501 is rewinding backwards from the end! I don't know how many times I've had to fast forward at 300x to get to the end of a show to check something out again.


----------



## Chris Blount

> _Originally posted by brmann _
> *Maybe someone else picked up on this but I don't remember reading about it. After playing a pvr and you're back in the menu screen, pressing the goback button will take you back into the the show.
> 
> Burt *


I was also pleasantly surprised with that feature. Didn't know it was there until watching the video last night on the tech chat.


----------

